# Am I eligible to apply for PR in Canada?



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear Experts, 
I have 6.5 bands in all modules of IELTS. I am having 8+ years of experience in IT as developer. 
Am I eligible to move to Canada

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

The IELTS is a language test right?

I to am in IT with 4+ years experience as a deployment engineer

Would i be eligible to apply for a FSW ? providing i record a good score in my IELTS


----------

